# Probiotics for goats



## Jered Norris (Dec 7, 2013)

I recently did a survey on the different types of probiotics sold today. I tried goat yogurt, probios, cow yogurt, sheep yogurt, and prefer goats probiotic powder. I tried it with couple of my goats and got some different results. Out of all the goats I found the sheep and goat yogurt gave the best reuslts out of every thing I gave them about 2 cups every 3 days and they have more energy, better production, better rumen mobility, and properly formed pellets. 

Just wanted to tell you guys about this because Probiotics are important for a goat's digestive health.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 8, 2013)

Our sheep are drenched monthly with a garlic barrier, ACV, vitamin and probiotic drench.  We use our homemade yogurt, but that means filling the drench gun several times per sheep...the powdered would make it easier I'm sure.  Can't say if it is a benefit or not, since we've been doing this with all sheep for quite a few years...no control group thing for comparison of those not getting it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2013)

A healthy goat does not need to have probios on a daily, weekly, or routine basis. If your goat is healthy and has a good rumin there is no need.
We have used probios 1x... for a goat with listeria that had to have high doses of anti-biotics to cross the blood brain barrier. The good flora is destroyed by the antibiotic therefore the probios were given daily. 
Times of heavy de-worming, travel stress, illness etc and probios are a great idea. 


Jered Norris said:


> _they have more energy, better production, better rumen mobility, and properly formed pellets. _



What was your increase in production?
How did you determine better rumin mobility? 
Healthy goats should already have properly formed 'berries', were you have problems prior to this?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> A healthy goat does not need to have probios on a daily, weekly, or routine basis. If your goat is healthy and has a good rumin there is no need.
> We have used probios 1x... for a goat with listeria that had to have high doses of anti-biotics to cross the blood brain barrier. The good flora is destroyed by the antibiotic therefore the probios were given daily.
> Times of heavy de-worming, travel stress, illness etc and probios are a great idea.
> 
> ...


 
I agree.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Dec 8, 2013)

x2


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 8, 2013)

I check rumen mobility, if the pellets get stuck together or not and properly formed pellets should look like a round ovular pellet without green or undigested materials in it and that it doesn't have a point on some of the pellets. I had about a 1.3 cup increase and the complete texture was a more loose and creamy. You can tell by how it feels when put your fingers on the right of the goat if the movement feels more smoothly and has a more better mixing of the fluids in the Yemen that is a sign of a properly functioning rumen. I don't know how people care for their goats but mine I take care of as well as I can. I do not feed them prohibitive very often they get it about every 2 to 3 months depending on how it is functioning and how their pellets look. One last thing I usually never have to many disease problems in my herd especially when it comes to coccidiosis, CAE, CL, Johne's, worms, liver fluke, and Tuberculosis. This is just one part of the way I raise my goats for proper disease prevention and goat health.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 8, 2013)

When I say point I mean a large point on the pellet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2013)

For those reading this thread that may be new to goats I want to clarify a few things....
Probiotics* cannot* PREVENT  





> coccidiosis, CAE, CL, Johne's, worms, liver fluke, and Tuberculosis


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> For those reading this thread that may be new to goats I want to clarify a few things....
> Probiotics* cannot* PREVENT


I agree.
They absolutely cannot prevent any of these things.
I also can't see them increasing milk production.  Well fed, well conditioned animals produce more milk.  One can usually boost milk production by increasing feed, or using a better quality forage like alfalfa.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't say that probiotics prevent those diseases and parasites. I said that I don't usually have many problems at all with them which is part of my disease and parasite prevention program. I was answering one of your questions.
This question:
were you having problems prior to this?

Sorry for the mix up I just get carried away sometimes on a subject which I have learned much about.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 17, 2013)

we recently decided to do a couple days of probiotics after we worm or treat for coccidiosis.  We had been using the Probios powder, but we got a probiotic pack from Fasttrack to try.  We didn't get it until this fall and we don't worm much this time of year, so I am curious how well it will work. We were having problems with a random goat scouring after worming and after talking to our vet about this, he felt we should try to do more with probiotics after we worm and treat.


----------



## elevan (Dec 20, 2013)

We like to give 3x the daily dose of probios for 2 days after antibiotic use or whenever scouring is present.  It provides a fast boost of gut flora which generally stops mild scouring.  Just our practice here.


----------



## meme (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine always have a few scoops of probios in their minerals, and more is given to a particular goat if they have loose stools or seem bloated. That's what works for us.


----------

